# ND DOVE OPENER



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

ND dove opener ... Bust for me. 2 inches of rain monday afternoon in Casselton. I was out of the truck for 5 min and it poured non stop. ha ha. marty


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

our group got 24 this morning in casselton not too bad


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

took all of an hour yesterday morning to get done... 28 gauge's first limit of doves for the year. Can't wait to do it again this week...

Dove nuggets were extrememly good last night! :beer:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

35 for us. BBQ'd dove on the grill with garden fresh veggie's and fresh picked corn on the cob. Couldn't complain.


----------

